# Zombie party ideas for 13 year old



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Quick ideas for activities:

Movies of course - I think Night of the Living Dead (the original!) is ok for this age group and still one of the best out there. If you're looking for something lighter, there are quite a few... though My Boyfriend's Back is the only one I can think of off the top of my head 

Create a story - sit in a circle and each girl adds to the story. You can supplement with starter cards and interject with oh-no-now-this-happened - might help for those girls who get a bit stumped.

Zombie Dress-up - this could get a bit messy, so might want to follow up with Zombie Clean-up if you do  Get costume makeup and let the girls decorate each other - it's sort of a variation of the makeup/dressup done at slumber parties lol Give out prizes for scariest, most realistic, silliest, most glam zombie, or whatever - you could even just come up with prize at the time so each girls gets one.

Zombie Rock Band - if you have a karaoke machine or Rock Band game, or just background music - it's like karaoke, but sing like a zombie. Moaning and groaning along... maybe I'm the only one that thinks that sounds hilarious LOL

I'd love to come back to this and offer up some more ideas - this sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

There is a thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/92811-zombie-hole-game.html for a zombie beanbag toss game that might be worth looking at.


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

As for food here's what I recommend:

1) Finger sandwiches

2) Eyeball Soup (peeled grape tomatoes with sliced olives inserted in them)

3) A cake in the shape of a human head (see Melting Head Cake, just google the name it should come up.)

4) Candy corn teeth

5) BLT with fried egg sandwiches (in this case the BLT stands for Brain, Liver, and Tongue (not really, but create a little sign to put in front of the serving plate). I think I posted a recipe for a BLT with fried egg sandwich earlier but if you can't find it, PM me and I'll send it to you.)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Gorey - that melting head cake was awesome! I would love to know what everyone's reaction was to it! 

Those are some great ideas!


----------

